# Fresh water turtle site



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 14, 2004)

Just letting people know of a yahoo site dedicated to fresh water turtles.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/freshwater_turts/ It definately needs support and input to keep it active.


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks! Have been looking for turtle stuff, am getting a murray river short neck pair for Christmas so need the info and support


----------



## peterescue (Nov 14, 2004)

Its all here already(see link below). You cant really go past it. Theres input from the pet keeper through to people who are breeding some of Aust most interesting species, say hello Craig and Gabby(list owners), then people involved in the describing of species. 


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/


----------



## redline (Nov 15, 2004)

turtles hmmm well they need water, food


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RE: Fresh water turtle site*



peterescue said:


> Its all here already(see link below). You cant really go past it. Theres input from the pet keeper through to people who are breeding some of Aust most interesting species, say hello Craig and Gabby(list owners), then people involved in the describing of species.
> 
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/



Hello,
Thanks for that Peter!

Expansa1


----------



## herptrader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RE: Fresh water turtle site*



expansa1 said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/



You can even discuss "sandFrogs" on this site ;-)


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 15, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Fresh water turtle site*

sand frogs?


----------



## herptrader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Fresh water turtle site*



Menagerie said:


> sand frogs?



It is just the way the forum software has abreviated the url.

*TurtlesandFrogs* became *...sandFrogs*


----------



## instar (Nov 15, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Fresh water turtle site*

Like this one
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/6407/photo4.html?photosize=large


----------

